

Twitter Acquisition Announcement - moonmajor
http://dustinsdispatch.com/2008/03/31/twitter-acquisition-announcement/

======
brk
Wow, this year could turn out to be a lame April 1st.

Try something creative, like announce an ultra-secure social media blogging
startup, in which the whole site is write-only to prevent spouses, co-workers,
or employers from seeing your funky 3AM passed out drunk with your head in the
toilet pics.

------
dcurtis
Ignore all news everywhere starting.... now.

This is just stupid. Twitter is worth at least 60 million!

------
pmorici
At least the Facebook/Techcrunch lawsuit prank was decently well written and
moderately funny.

